# Antique tractor, steam, and engine show, Cumming, GA Nov. 12-14, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://www.cityofcumming.net/Departments/Fairgrounds/Steam_and_Gas_Show/steam_and_gas_show.html


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody going to this besides me? :usaflag:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I will do my best to be there. Have had a sick wife for the past 3 weeks who is on the road to recovery. If she continues to do well I will be there.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

If you go, will you be bringing a tractor?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

No tractor for me. How about you?

Anyone else going. Still looks like I may be able to make it. I would be there early Saturday morning. Got to get back for the GA / Auburn game at 3:30.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope that if anyone goes, that they give the rest of us a full report on what you saw, how was the food, and post some pics if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

If I make it Joe I will have camera in hand and money in pocket (for food of course).


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I should be there sometime Saturday. I dont think it will be early though. Probably around 11 or so. I will have my camera as well. 

I will not be bringing the 22 this time. I have to buy a trailer this winter before I start going to shows. 

Steve:bigusa:


----------

